
How to Build a Fallout Shelter - sndean
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/26/magazine/how-to-build-a-fallout-shelter.html?_r=1
======
Overtonwindow
Gosh for a moment there I thought we were talking in-game, as this article
seems rather light on logistics, and heavy on clickbait.

------
RichardHeart
This "article" is 4 short paragraphs long.

~~~
casualbob_uk
The price is right though isn't it

------
packetized
Nine square feet per person seems... low?

~~~
csydas
Well, that's the minimum boundary recommended, and they cite what the Swiss
Government guarantees in the shelters. I would assume you'd try to get more,
but then your size requirements for such a shelter rapidly grow.

I think it would go without saying that people would have to get used to vasty
different living arrangements should the need to relocate to a bomb-shelter
arise. Creating a shelter that is fit for purpose in protecting people from
the bomb blast and fallout and also providing a suitable living space is an
expensive and resource consuming endeavor, the least of which is just getting
enough space somewhere.

